# More Rockets Fans



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

We need to get some more Rockets fans in here!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

When I posted on other site, there was a mod named THE DUCK, he was so nice that he allows me to bash on his players in a rsepectful way tho. I do have a thing with Francis since he didn't want to play for Vancouer. I do think he is overrated to some extent and he thinks he is cool. Thanks.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

you're entitled to your own opinion, but in my opinion, he will be a top 3 or 4 PG for years. The reason he didn't want to play in Vancouver was because he didn't want to play SG, since they already had a good PG in Bibby. If he ever fully recovers from his migraines, I think he will be a great player in this league for years to come.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree as well man.


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

New Rockets fan to this board. Yes, we need more activity here.


----------



## kgkidd (Jun 24, 2002)

*New Blood Here*

Long time Rocket fan I just wanted 2 say whats up b4 I start posting


----------



## Anticope (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> When I posted on other site, there was a mod named THE DUCK, he was so nice that he allows me to bash on his players in a rsepectful way tho. I do have a thing with Francis since he didn't want to play for Vancouer. I do think he is overrated to some extent and he thinks he is cool. Thanks.


Ho-away, is that you?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

whats up Anti.....

and yes, i believe it is ho-away.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a rockets fan. My very first game was in 1986 at the Summit. I was l only 8 years old, but it was a great time.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Anticope *
> 
> 
> Ho-away, is that you?


Hey who are you? You can PM me to tell me who you are. thanks.


----------



## Anticope (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> whats up Anti.....
> 
> and yes, i believe it is ho-away.


Hey mduke, I see that you're a moderator here, don't let Penny Hardaway bash francis too much.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Anticope *
> 
> 
> Hey mduke, I see that you're a moderator here, don't let Penny Hardaway bash francis too much.


lol, just be yourself Mduke.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Heh, he's already bashed him enough:no: Pretty ironic coming from a fan of such an underachiever in Penny Hardaway..... 


jk


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

rH is in da house! 

GO ROCKETS
GO MING
GO WORKOUT CATO!!!


----------

